# My first Panerai arrives. PAM 24



## giosdad (Nov 29, 2007)

I had a very exciting end to my day on Wednesday. My first Panerai arrived. I always thought my first model would be a historical base PAM, but my collection has always evolved around dive watches. It came as no surprise and with the help of trying Jay's 64 and Adam's 243 and seeing a multitude of Luke's PAM's including his 64, I was drawn to the submersible models. After a lot of deliberation and discussion with my WIS friends I finally decided on a PAM 24. I felt this gave me great value for my money and gives me a versatile sub that can be worn in many different ways. (Though during this journey I discovered the beauty of all of the sub models)

This Panerai made it's trek cross country from Long Beach, California to Long Beach, New York. I have found many times in my watch collecting life that sometimes the thrill of the hunt is the most exciting part of acquiring a watch and when the watch shows up it is sometimes down hill from that point until it leaves to fund another. I was not expecting this with the Panerai, especially after James told me about his feeling towards the arrival of his 24. From the moment I opened the box, I started to feel some magic. I can only compare it to opening the box to my Rolex Seadweller which now will have to share top tier with the Panerai in my collection. I put the sub on immediately and headed out the door with my family. It has only been one and a half days but it has remained on my wrist since.

I am a big fan of titanium and looked at the 25, but decided on a more classic look of polished case. I think the brushed bezel makes it a little less bling and give it good balance. It has enough bling for me to dress it up on a leather strap and make it versatile. There is no doubt it is all of it's 44mm, but it has nice balance. The OEM rubber strap is very comfortable. After wearing it for 13 hours straight on Thursday and 15 hours straight there was no discomfort or any marks or rubs on my wrist or wrist bone, which heavy watches usually ride against. The fit and finish of the case is outstanding. The bezel seems tight and pretty precise and I do not notice any of the rotor wobble that the 7750 is known for. I have not checked the accuracy yet but it is COSC certified. This model is a late model so it has an Luminova dial as opposed to Tritium. I like the patina of a t-dial but can experience that at a later time. The initial thought on the lume is that it is very bright as soon as it is exposed to a light source. I will have to check the length of time it remains charged. I will try and give a more detailed review when time permits but I am always on the run.

With that I leave you with a few quick shots of my 24 that I snapped yesterday morning before work. The lighting was not perfect but who knows when I will have time again. The last two shots are courtesy of Giovanni who usually adds props to my pictures. The first is his latest creation in camp and the second is his passion, the NY Yankees. I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## JAD3703 (Feb 11, 2006)

Awesome news and congrats on the new arrival / addition, Barry! I'm really glad to hear that your pre-acquisition thoughts on the 024 are being borne out now that it is on your wrist. I totally agree about the comfort of the OEM strap and I love the deployant buckle system. The fit and finsh of the watch itself is incredible and the movement accuracy is excellent. The watch is even greater than the sum of its parts - it is an incredible time piece and I love mine.

I'm really glad that ths all worked out, Barry. Enjoy the watch and wear it in good health for may years to come, mate!

Ciao,

James


----------



## karmatp (Jul 8, 2007)

Congrats Barry on a fantastic purchase! :-! Now you can go get some nice aftermarket straps, oh the joy of Panerai ownership.


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Congrats on the new PAM, great first choice! b-) It looks great on your wrist, wear it well and thanks for sharing. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Great choice for your first PAM, congrats! :-!


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

great choice, love the 24. :-!


----------



## giosdad (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks all. I am truly enjoying this purchase and yes the strap madness will soon begin.


----------



## GROBO2002 (Jul 31, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!
I may have my first Panerai (also 024) next week.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Grats mate! She's a beaut. :-! Enjoy dressin it up.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Thought I would bump this thread back to life--very nice mini review and pictures of my favorite Pam--I've owned several Pams, but I keep coming back to this one--pretty much perfect in all respects-will do a review of my own pair of 24s when I get a moment--till then, this is worth another peek.

Peter


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4 (Jan 16, 2012)

PAM Subs are beautiful.... And your watch just proves that! Congrats!


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

COngrat! Can we have some lume shot?


----------

